# CALGARY | Great Gulf East Village | 24 fl | 22 fl | App



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Development permit has been submitted for this proposal of two residential towers totaling 443 units.

Developer is Great Gulf (Toronto)
Architect is Architect alliance aA (Toronto) Local architect is S2


Great Gulf Proposal by Render Central, on Flickr


Great Gulf Proposal by Render Central, on Flickr


----------



## Cowtonian (Feb 1, 2015)

Totally cool.


----------



## Ipsala (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm glad I did a search in the general developments are, there are al ot of good Calgary proposals. :cheers:


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

RioCan and Embassy BOSA Developing East Village Property




> A 2.8-acre East Village site, previously occupied by the Calgary Police Association, is about to be transformed into a new residential and retail landmark. RioCan and Embassy BOSA broke ground on their Fifth and Third project — also known as 428 Sixth Avenue — back in April, and heavy machinery has been spotted moving around the property. RioCan will own the retail component of the site, with Embassy BOSA reserving the air rights to develop a two-tower residential project dubbed Arris.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

EV Hilton Hotel Currently Accepting Reservations



> New residences are popping up throughout Calgary's rapidly changing East Village neighbourhood, but that's not the only land use that's defining the cityscape. Widewaters Group is finishing up work on the 14-storey EV Hilton Hotel, which will combine the Hilton Garden Inn Calgary Downtown and Homewood Suites Calgary Downtown into one complex.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice!


----------

